# If you could pick only ONE...



## karen (Jan 16, 2006)

If you could pick only one MAC e/s to wear for the rest of your life(yep, you landed in makeup-hell   ), what would it be?
No cheating or "well I would pick *this* OR *this*" crap!


I think I would probably pick Amber Lights. 
It's by far the most flattering on me, looks good with anything, is versatile(can make it sheer or build on it), makes a great liner, and is just soooooooooo dang pretty


----------



## gambitlizard (Jan 16, 2006)

I'd have to pick Gleam... looks lovely as a light wash or packed on.


----------



## channierose (Jan 16, 2006)

i would actually pick a paint!  stilife.  by itself, it really gives me that "bright eyes" look.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 16, 2006)

God, that would be torture! I'd have to pick Bronze b/c its very versatile and be used either dark or light.


----------



## KJam (Jan 16, 2006)

vex - the duochrome makes it go with anything


----------



## tricky (Jan 16, 2006)

i'd pick a pigment- vanilla.

but if it had to be an e/s, i'd pick vex.


----------



## iluvtinkerbell23 (Jan 16, 2006)

i'd pick a pigment too! old gold. 

if it HAD to be an eyeshadow though, i'd probably pick satellite dreams.


----------



## Lisa182 (Jan 16, 2006)

Woodwinked


----------



## fairytale22 (Jan 16, 2006)

Aquadisiac.


----------



## professionaltart (Jan 16, 2006)

Woodwinked!!!!!!


----------



## swaly (Jan 16, 2006)

Definitely Idol Eyes.


----------



## aziajs (Jan 16, 2006)

Elite


----------



## makeuplover (Jan 16, 2006)

silver ring..looks great all by itself..and for day and night


----------



## bring_the_rukus (Jan 16, 2006)

crystal


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jan 16, 2006)

Maybe Electra


----------



## cookie fan (Jan 16, 2006)

Beauty Marked, great liner


----------



## aznsmurfy (Jan 16, 2006)

Club! I'm hoping the duochrome versatility will lend itself as a great liner.


----------



## Kat (Jan 16, 2006)

Woodwinked!


----------



## jess98765 (Jan 16, 2006)

lol, another for woodwinked!!! that would be disastorous though, being with only ONE e/s!!!


----------



## user2 (Jan 16, 2006)

Amber Lights!!!


----------



## Joke (Jan 16, 2006)

shroom, can't live without


----------



## lianna (Jan 16, 2006)

For me, Provence pigment.


----------



## veilchen (Jan 16, 2006)

Flirty Number


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jan 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_Amber Lights!!!_

 
Ha, what about Sensualize if it weren't LE?


----------



## lovemichelle (Jan 16, 2006)

dazzel light


----------



## poddygirl (Jan 16, 2006)

Definitely Banshee!


----------



## ledonatella (Jan 16, 2006)

Electra is still my all time fave so that one.


----------



## moonrevel (Jan 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ledonatella* 
_Electra is still my all time fave so that one._

 
Same here...Electra was the first MAC e/s I ever hit pan on.


----------



## beyondhope1024 (Jan 16, 2006)

Expensive Pink, definitely!!!!


----------



## a914butterfly (Jan 16, 2006)

stars N rockets  although it is LE (i guess that's why i stocked up on it - i have 3) this is also my first eyeshadow to hit pan!!


----------



## vicuna1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *a914butterfly* 
_stars N rockets  although it is LE (i guess that's why i stocked up on it - i have 3) this is also my first eyeshadow to hit pan!!_

 
I don't think Stars n' Rockets is LE, so feel free to use!


----------



## User20 (Jan 16, 2006)

Coco pigment

edit: if not LE, then Goldmine


----------



## user2 (Jan 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_Ha, what about Sensualize if it weren't LE? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Mhh maybe not! I mean it looks AWESOME as an "outer v" color but all over...........


----------



## MissMarley (Jan 16, 2006)

Electra!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jan 16, 2006)

Naked Lunch.


----------



## ladybugz07 (Jan 16, 2006)

Coco pigment...


----------



## flauschi (Jan 16, 2006)

e/s:amber lights


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Jan 16, 2006)

vanilla pigment

(e/s would have to be lusterleaf.....)


----------



## Pimptress (Jan 16, 2006)

pink freeze

haha!


----------



## dobe660 (Jan 16, 2006)

Patina!


----------



## baby_love (Jan 16, 2006)

hmmm...probably Golden Olive pigment, I love green and this is such a beautiful one.


----------



## dirtygirl (Jan 16, 2006)

I can't do an either or?

shooooooooootttt...

initially i was thinking pink freeze because it does look really good on me

but then i thought traxx because it's so versatile depending on how you apply it (light, heavy, wet, dry, etc)...


i'd have to actually do a test to find out. hrm....





glad i'll never ACTUALLY be confronted with this scenario!


----------



## solardame (Jan 17, 2006)

Hmm, Crystal Avalanche. It looks good lightly on brow bone and inner corner with a thin line of Blacktrack. I would use a different color liner to change it up.


----------



## bellezzadolce (Jan 17, 2006)

Patina!


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Jan 17, 2006)

Woodwinked.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jan 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fairytale22* 
_Aquadisiac. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes!!  This one for me to!!   For a lustre it applies soooooo well!   I love this color!


----------



## jmdulock (Jan 17, 2006)

Shale


----------



## giz2000 (Jan 17, 2006)

Woodwinked, hands down!


----------



## xSazx (Jan 17, 2006)

Steamy probably, i wear it wayyyy to often!


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 17, 2006)

*only 1 eye shadow for the rest of your life?*

Wishful


----------



## n_j_t (Jan 17, 2006)

Oh...oh...Um...so much pressure *hops around stressed out*Ricepaper? No! No! Not my final answer! Uh...violet pigment! Yes. I think.


----------



## kradge79 (Jan 17, 2006)

Naked Lunch


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Jan 17, 2006)

bitter. i could not live without it.


----------



## caramelhunie (Jan 17, 2006)

All that glitters!


----------



## maandusa (Jan 20, 2006)

eek! this is a tough one. there was a time when i would have said Satin Taupe, but now i prefer warmer colors. part of me wants to say Naked Lunch, since it can work on the lid or as a highligher. another part of me wants to say Carbon, because it works as a liner or for a dramatic smoky eye. then there's Mystery (another great liner and it also works for brows!)... but Vex and Club have that duochrome thing going, so that makes them very versatile and interesting.

argh. i just can't decide!

(but i didn't say "or" !!!)


----------



## bocagirl (Jan 21, 2006)

Tempting


----------



## angela (Jan 21, 2006)

nylon


----------



## Shanneran (Jan 21, 2006)

Hepcat or Carbon


----------



## Isis (Jan 21, 2006)

Well, no one said it _can't_ be an LE color so I'd have to pick...
Moth Brown!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_Amber Lights!!!_

 
What?! No Sensualize? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 I'm shocked too!


----------



## Christina Victoria (Jan 21, 2006)

Carbon!


----------



## pinkfeet (Jan 21, 2006)

Era. 

An oldie but goodie....


----------



## lucylu (Jan 21, 2006)

another vote for woodwinked!


----------



## tannny (Jan 21, 2006)

this is one of the hardest choices ive ever had to make....i have to say blacktied...but woodwinked and parrot are up there.


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Jan 21, 2006)

Sunday Best. By far my fave shadow (so far)


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jan 21, 2006)

Swiss Chocolate-since I cannot exist w/o doing my eyebrows & can get away with it as a shadow too
....but if my eyebrows were suddenly not blonde & showed up on their own I'd definitely pick Amber lights.


----------



## missdiorable (Jan 21, 2006)

amber lights. i use this color every friken day lol. i love it


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 21, 2006)

all that glitters


----------



## Bonnie81 (Jan 21, 2006)

Vanilla pigment, w/o a doubt.


----------



## Miss_Behave (Jan 22, 2006)

oohhh nooooo I don't wanna choose between my babies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




well, but I guess I would say: Sensualize.


----------



## lolly88 (Jan 22, 2006)

electra or satin taupe


----------



## ben (Jan 23, 2006)

patina (L)


----------



## bottleblack (Jan 23, 2006)

Sweet Lust - the first one to hit pan!


----------



## bubbly_brunette (Jan 23, 2006)

All that glitters, i use this almost everdayy! but shimmermoss is so beautiful too *sulks*


----------



## afterglow (Jan 23, 2006)

Bronze!  I use it so often!


----------



## darla (Jan 24, 2006)

Soba for me.  It's almost always a part of my "work face."


----------



## maddiehayes (Jan 24, 2006)

Another vote for All That Glitters.


----------



## deathcabber (Jan 24, 2006)

Deckchair pigment.


----------



## cloverette (Jan 29, 2006)

Patina  8)


----------

